# sub and taxes



## DavidNTX (May 6, 2007)

I just reread the original post and realized this was T&M work. Perhaps reading the other replies helped me to forget. This could be handled other than with a contract or at least the same kind of contract. It would seem to me that his price would either include tax or would be $x plus sales tax spelled out. The whole deal sounds kinda cheezy to me.

Having said that there has been some good advice here. Check your states laws and check his sales tax permit and any receipts if neccessary. If you pay just be sure that you don't overpay and consider this to be payment for another course in your education. Whatever you and he agree on be sure and get a lien release in exchange for the final payment. If you decide to tell him to stuff it and he is legally within his rights to collect the tax then he does have lien rights and you wont want him to make a deal out of this with your customer somewhere down the road.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

He is trying to have his way with you:blink:, dont letem. G


----------

